# The 25th Annual Anarchist Bookfair



## editor (Sep 7, 2006)

THE 25TH ANNUAL ANARCHIST BOOKFAIR

Saturday 21st October, 10.00 - 19.00

AT: Voluntary Resource Centre, 356 Holloway Road, London, N7 6PA
(Holloway Road tube)

The first and still the biggest anarchist bookfair - a must for revolutionary publications, thought-provoking debate and organising together for an end to wage slavery, repression and war. 

Over 70 stalls with anarchist and other subversive books, newspapers, mags, videos, t-shirts, music, tons of free information on campaigns, prisoners, ideas and history... Plus workshops, meetings, discussions, exhibitions, films all day, and a creche... Free entry, all welcome. 

More information at; www.anarchistbookfair.org


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 7, 2006)

I wonder where we're all going to go for a pint afterwards this year


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 7, 2006)

spam


----------



## knopf (Sep 7, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> spam


Vegan spam, surely.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 7, 2006)

vegan spam?  is that spam with all the meat actually removed?  like, just hair on toenails or something?

anyhoo, bootsale time again eh?


----------



## Thora (Sep 7, 2006)

I will certainly be in the pub next door   Who's bringing the stereo this year?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 7, 2006)

Saw some great Venezuelan films last year, that venue doesn't quite have the same bookfair vibe of the camden centre but still worth a visit.


----------



## JonnyT (Sep 9, 2006)

Everybody set for Ruck In The Pub '06, then? Bring out the crusties!


----------



## rich! (Sep 9, 2006)

ghods, is it that time already?

*goes off to scout Holloway Road pubs*

actually, scratch that

*goes off to make friends with the Coronet manager*


----------



## mk12 (Sep 9, 2006)

remember to take a sound system.


----------



## Thora (Sep 9, 2006)

Has anyone mentioned last year's scuffle with the police sparked by crusties with a CD player in the pub yet?


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 9, 2006)

Volt said:
			
		

> Has anyone mentioned last year's scuffle with the police sparked by crusties with a CD player in the pub yet?


What did you have to bring that up for?


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Sep 9, 2006)

what would be funny round about now would be for someone to bring up something about soundsystems in pubs


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 9, 2006)

Besides, everybody knows that this year's act of antisocial fuckwittery will be somebody writing "YOU CAN'T KICK IN SPEAKERS" across the antifa stall in permanant marker.


----------



## Thora (Sep 9, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Besides, everybody knows that this year's act of antisocial fuckwittery will be somebody writing "YOU CAN'T KICK IN SPEAKERS" across the antifa stall in permanant marker.


I'm having 50,000 "YOU CAN'T KICK IN SPEAKERS" stickers printed up specially


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 10, 2006)

I keep meaning to go to this.  The furtherst I've got is meeting some Brummie mates in a pub afterwards.  I might make it this year.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll be going to hear Mart and Bone's book launch rants alone. Should be a laugh.


----------



## SuburbanCasual (Sep 13, 2006)

I wonder if some crusties with a sound system will kick a ruck off again this year?


----------



## rich! (Sep 13, 2006)

Is Shayler going again?


----------



## treelover (Sep 13, 2006)

Btw, what has the anarchist movement achieved since the last bookfair, if nothing, what is the point of the book fair? a social event? only asking,


----------



## SuburbanCasual (Sep 13, 2006)

The bookfair is politically worthless, because most anarchists are politically worthless, I only go for the piss up.


----------



## SuburbanCasual (Sep 13, 2006)

The bookfair is politically worthless, because most anarchists are politically worthless, I only go for the piss up.


----------



## Thora (Sep 13, 2006)

treelover said:
			
		

> Btw, what has the anarchist movement achieved since the last bookfair, if nothing, what is the point of the book fair? a social event? only asking,


The point is to buy and sell books ('the bookfair') and have a drink with your friends ('the pub').  What more is it supposed to do?


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Sep 13, 2006)

rich! said:
			
		

> Is Shayler going again?



rumour is he's projecting a hologram instead


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 14, 2006)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> rumour is he's projecting a hologram instead


----------



## rich! (Sep 14, 2006)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> rumour is he's projecting a hologram instead



Are you going to test the "solidity" of the hologram?


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 14, 2006)

Volt said:
			
		

> The point is to buy and sell books ('the bookfair') and have a drink with your friends ('the pub').  What more is it supposed to do?




hold on, i was told that the bookfair was about sparking global anarchist revolution?  no-one said there would be reading to do


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 14, 2006)

treelover said:
			
		

> Btw, what has the anarchist movement achieved since the last bookfair, if nothing, what is the point of the book fair? a social event? only asking,



Its acheived more than you.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Sep 14, 2006)

rich! said:
			
		

> Are you going to test the "solidity" of the hologram?



Most certainly--despite the thugs he will again bring!


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 14, 2006)

SuburbanCasual said:
			
		

> The bookfair is politically worthless, because most anarchists are politically worthless, I only go for the piss up.



   Wankers are arriving for the bookfair early this morning I see. What is Soooooo good about your politics leader?


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm going to hear mart and bone's book launch rants. should be quality entertainment. fuck all the other boring stuff that'll be the highlight(s) of the bookfair and no mistake. don't miss 'em folks.  
and if any stinkers turn up this year and try to spoil the drinking in the pub by playing their shitty music whey should be shown the door.


----------



## aurora green (Sep 14, 2006)

chico enrico said:
			
		

> ...
> and if any stinkers turn up this year and try to spoil the drinking in the pub by playing their shitty music whey should be shown the door.



 
...drinking in the pub afterward's the best bit.
Mind I'm normally quite drink by midafternoon, for some reason.

Looking forward to this year very much.


----------



## SuburbanCasual (Sep 14, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> Wankers are arriving for the bookfair early this morning I see. What is Soooooo good about your politics leader?



Class struggle anarchism + anti immigration = winning combination.


----------



## treelover (Sep 14, 2006)

how on earth do you know?



> Its acheived more than you.


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 14, 2006)

SuburbanCasual said:
			
		

> Class struggle anarchism + anti immigration = winning combination.



But you can't have one and the other...


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 14, 2006)

treelover said:
			
		

> how on earth do you know?



Simply cos I know you are an individual, and the thousands at the bookfair include many good people that I know. They continually acheive lots, so that's far more than you


----------



## SuburbanCasual (Sep 14, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> But you can't have one and the other...



Of course you can, immigration is anti working class - class struggle anarchists must defend our interests first, not those of the bosses.


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 14, 2006)

SuburbanCasual said:
			
		

> Class struggle anarchism + anti immigration = winning combination.


You're going to have to explain that one to me and all, if you don't mind


----------



## refugee (Sep 14, 2006)

SuburbanCasual said:
			
		

> Class struggle anarchism + anti immigration = winning combination.


How can you have immigration, or emigration come to that, without states? Anarchism with borders? Is that like freedom with handcuffs?


----------



## SuburbanCasual (Sep 14, 2006)

How will we control our own communities if we let all and sundry in?


----------



## refugee (Sep 14, 2006)

SuburbanCasual said:
			
		

> How will we control our own communities if we let all and sundry in?


You'd be the first fucker I'd kick out.


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 14, 2006)

SuburbanCasual said:
			
		

> Of course you can, immigration is anti working class - class struggle anarchists must defend our interests first, not those of the bosses.



You own argument has defeated itself. 

Its in our interests to have the free movement of people...


----------



## SuburbanCasual (Sep 14, 2006)

refugee said:
			
		

> You'd be the first fucker I'd kick out.



Thanks for a clear and reasoned argument.


----------



## IPRN (Sep 14, 2006)

chico enrico said:
			
		

> I'm going to hear mart and bone's book launch rants. should be quality entertainment. fuck all the other boring stuff that'll be the highlight(s) of the bookfair and no mistake. don't miss 'em folks.
> and if any stinkers turn up this year and try to spoil the drinking in the pub by playing their shitty music whey should be shown the door.



Wonder if Martin will include the story about slashing some young lad's arm with a flick-knife at one of the early bookfairs? Or the one about him and his mate Steve terrorizing IB's ex-missus by phone after she'd just miscarried?


----------



## nightowl (Sep 14, 2006)

maybe the organisers of the bookfair should try and post details of its existence a bit wider than the usual websites etc. always think it would be a good way to get some more people interested in the movement. however, unless you're already looking at certain websites, etc, you wouldn't necessarily know it's going on


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 14, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> maybe the organisers of the bookfair should try and post details of its existence a bit wider than the usual websites etc. always think it would be a good way to get some more people interested in the movement. however, unless you're already looking at certain websites, etc, you wouldn't necessarily know it's going on


The thing is, people who aren't already involved in the scene (come on, it's not a fucking movement) aren't going to come along even if they're aware of it.  Who's going to travel all the way to London to go to an event which is clearly aimed solely at anarchists?

The bookfair doesn't really have much political value, but it's a good chance to socialise and go to some interesting meetings, maybe buy a few good books.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 14, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> The thing is, people who aren't already involved in the scene (come on, it's not a fucking movement) aren't going to come along even if they're aware of it.  Who's going to travel all the way to London to go to an event which is clearly aimed solely at anarchists?
> 
> The bookfair doesn't really have much political value, but it's a good chance to socialise and go to some interesting meetings, maybe buy a few good books.



you might get some people coming along out of curiosity who then decide that they want to get involved. surely anything is doomed to failure unless it tries something to attract new blood.


----------



## sipriano (Sep 15, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> Wonder if Martin will include the story about slashing some young lad's arm with a flick-knife at one of the early bookfairs? Or the one about him and his mate Steve terrorizing IB's ex-missus by phone after she'd just miscarried?


 

You don't know what your talking about, whoever the fuck you are.


----------



## Hawkeye Pearce (Sep 15, 2006)

I'll be headed down for this one for the first time in four years.  Politically speaking it isn't going to make the earth shake but it's a chance to encounter some new ideas.


----------



## llantwit (Sep 15, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> you might get some people coming along out of curiosity who then decide that they want to get involved. surely anything is doomed to failure unless it tries something to attract new blood.


The best way for new people to get attracted to anarchism is through hooking up with active local groups, imho. Then they'll get to know about stuff like the bookfair through those groups. That's gonna work better than some national advertising campaign by the organisers of the bookfair (who I'd imagine are pretty strapped for time and resources as it is.


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 15, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> The thing is, people who aren't already involved in the scene (come on, it's not a fucking movement) aren't going to come along even if they're aware of it.  Who's going to travel all the way to London to go to an event which is clearly aimed solely at anarchists?
> 
> The bookfair doesn't really have much political value, but it's a good chance to socialise and go to some interesting meetings, maybe buy a few good books.



Quite - 'we' need a conference/congress every 2 years of all the class struggle anarchists over a long weekend near to Mayday...

For a movement that has potential, and has so many people with ideas, surely there must be some way to practice solidarity amongst ourselves in a better way, and thats apart from the necessary levels of political understanding, research and development that our movement needs...


----------



## TopCat (Sep 15, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> Wonder if Martin will include the story about slashing some young lad's arm with a flick-knife at one of the early bookfairs? Or the one about him and his mate Steve terrorizing IB's ex-missus by phone after she'd just miscarried?




Whats your agenda here I wonder? "Useful idiot" perhaps? Someones patsy?


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 15, 2006)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Whats your agenda here I wonder? "Useful idiot" perhaps? Someones patsy?



Looks like a spoiler...


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 15, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> hold on, i was told that the bookfair was about sparking global anarchist revolution?  no-one said there would be reading to do


i don't think i've ever read _any_ of the books I bought at the bookfair


----------



## rich! (Sep 15, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> i don't think i've ever read _any_ of the books I bought at the bookfair



but have you worn any of the t-shirts?


----------



## Thora (Sep 15, 2006)

I really wanted one of those Asbo hoodies CW were selling last year, but they were £25 ffs!!!  Fucking capitalist scum


----------



## IPRN (Sep 15, 2006)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Whats your agenda here I wonder? "Useful idiot" perhaps? Someones patsy?



You what?! Whose patsy would I be?


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 15, 2006)

Volt said:
			
		

> I really wanted one of those Asbo hoodies CW were selling last year, but they were £25 ffs!!!  Fucking capitalist scum



25 quid?  i reckon i could knock em out for 15 if i used the REALLY dodgy factorys


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 15, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> You what?! Whose patsy would I be?


Why spreaad lies then????


----------



## IPRN (Sep 15, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> Why spreaad lies then????



"Lies"?! Attica, I think I probably knew Martin before you were born!


----------



## SuburbanCasual (Sep 15, 2006)

Is this really the place to be discussing things like this IPRN? ffs!


----------



## IPRN (Sep 15, 2006)

SuburbanCasual said:
			
		

> Is this really the place to be discussing things like this IPRN? ffs!



I'm only responding because I've been accused of being a liar, an idiot, and a patsy! I've no real wish to take this further on here. Anyone whose known MW for as long as I have will realise that my original post is actually very restrained, and that he's got off very lightly. That's something that his ignorant defenders may wish to bear in mind before continuing. 

I'll wait to see the book before commenting any further, and if I do it won't be on here unless I'm provoked. The truth is sometimes inconvenient, but I have a long memory.


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 15, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> "Lies"?! Attica, I think I probably knew Martin before you were born!


Doubt it sonny.


----------



## Thora (Sep 15, 2006)

Leave it out boys


----------



## IPRN (Sep 15, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> Doubt it sonny.



Maybe I've got it wrong and you just post like a 5 year-old!  

(I think I first met Martin in 1978.)


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 16, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> you might get some people coming along out of curiosity who then decide that they want to get involved. surely anything is doomed to failure unless it tries something to attract new blood.


The number of people who'll come just out of curiosity _and_ not fuck off the second they lay eyes on the place wouldn't be worth the effort.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, the only way anarchist ideas could ever gain any kind of serious currency is if people could see clear examples of their usefulness.  Getting people to come to the bookfair is probably the least worthwhile way of attracting "new blood".  Plus using the bookfair as some sort of recruiting ground merely reinforces the sterile scene status of anarchism, instead of breaking it down.


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 16, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> Quite - 'we' need a conference/congress every 2 years of all the class struggle anarchists over a long weekend near to Mayday...
> 
> For a movement that has potential, and has so many people with ideas, surely there must be some way to practice solidarity amongst ourselves in a better way, and thats apart from the necessary levels of political understanding, research and development that our movement needs...


As long as you see solidarity as something to be "practiced" within the anarchist scene, you're kind of missing the whole fucking point of solidarity.

Which I'd probably be more polite about, if you didn't prance about acting like you're some kind of intellectual heavyweight.  There's really not much hope for the Northumberland branch of Autonomous Class War, is there?


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 16, 2006)

*Northumberland branch of Autonomous Class War*




			
				In Bloom said:
			
		

> As long as you see solidarity as something to be "practiced" within the anarchist scene, you're kind of missing the whole fucking point of solidarity.
> 
> Which I'd probably be more polite about, if you didn't prance about acting like you're some kind of intellectual heavyweight.  There's really not much hope for the Northumberland branch of Autonomous Class War, is there?



You missed the point again... Here it is again for you, the movement is so split it doesn't practice solidarity internally, therefore, why on earth should anybody think it can be done externally??? Indeed, the movement doesn't operate effectively in politics at all, and the 'successes' we have had have been by default rather than design. All are culpable, especially the time served who are in effective control of the movement and who amount to fuck all between them. SO - time to ditch egos and begin again without illusions comrades  

Instead, the movement is split, dominated by personalities, organised hierarchically rather than horizontally, the movements decision making processes are similarly undemocratic etc... The list can go on...

I call it as I see it - why should I trim or pull my punches if these are the conclusions I see from the accumulated evidence of many years observation and praxis? If you see things differently, by all means go ahead and describe them. AS it goes, the 'Northumberland branch of Autonomous Class War' was a response to a form that called for 'my organisation', I see what I think as being in the Autonomist and Class War tradition. Its hard to jetison 20+ years experience just like that...

Indeed, I have more experience in Class War than anybody in London Class War (including Paul Marsh), however, since the grapevine has obviously been operative (you youngsters get so excitable, and so does Paul) I have been thinking overnight that Autonomous Class War might not be such a bad idea after all. I may do a website and call for groups to affiliate on an autonomous basis   Time will tell, I will have to discuss this further...


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 16, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> Maybe I've got it wrong and you just post like a 5 year-old!
> 
> (I think I first met Martin in 1978.)



Yes, I was right and you was wrong. I do post in an aggressive manner, that I know, and I make no apologies


----------



## aurora green (Sep 16, 2006)

All this macho posturing is really off putting you know...


----------



## SuburbanCasual (Sep 16, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> All this macho posturing is really off putting you know...



Ignore them, it's two loons.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 16, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> Maybe I've got it wrong and you just post like a 5 year-old!
> 
> (I think I first met Martin in 1978.)



Hello Fabian.
Fuck off Fabian.


----------



## Thora (Sep 16, 2006)

chico enrico said:
			
		

> Hello Fabian.
> Fuck off Fabian.


 
Go on, have another guess...


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 16, 2006)

Macho posturing and infighting on an anarchist thread?  Who'd have thunk it eh?


----------



## IPRN (Sep 16, 2006)

SuburbanCasual said:
			
		

> Ignore them, it's two loons.






			
				SuburbanCasual said:
			
		

> Hello Fabian.
> Fuck off Fabian.



Cheeky bastards!


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 16, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> Wonder if Martin will include the story about slashing some young lad's arm with a flick-knife at one of the early bookfairs? Or the one about him and his mate Steve terrorizing IB's ex-missus by phone after she'd just miscarried?



try getting your facts straight before you start posting your shite up here ya fuckin prick.


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 17, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> You missed the point again... Here it is again for you, the movement is so split it doesn't practice solidarity internally, therefore, why on earth should anybody think it can be done externally???


There is no generalised anarchist movement.

And I like it that way, personally.


----------



## cholmondley (Sep 17, 2006)

*Anarchist books*

To get back to the bookfair.......there seems to be a  lot of of new anarchist books out this October....which one to buy....has anyone read Wright's or Bone's or Rebel Alliances by Ben Franks or the new book on Crass?


----------



## sipriano (Sep 17, 2006)

Martin's book is about the street-fight with the nf in the seventies, there's some stuff in there about the ruck at the crass gig in conway hall, when they were kicked all over the place. Ian bone's book is about class war in the eighties.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 17, 2006)

Does anyone know whether Ak press still come along? Been a few years since I've been to the bookfair. The Crass book sounds very tempting to me. Tho its hard to concentrate on reading with all this bickering...


----------



## treelover (Sep 17, 2006)

It is true though that a few years ago a young guy got his face smashed in at the bookfair, i fel sick when i heard that. There has always been an undercurrent of violence in radical movements (even to each other.)


----------



## Antrophe (Sep 17, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> The number of people who'll come just out of curiosity _and_ not fuck off the second they lay eyes on the place wouldn't be worth the effort.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again, the only way anarchist ideas could ever gain any kind of serious currency is if people could see clear examples of their usefulness.  Getting people to come to the bookfair is probably the least worthwhile way of attracting "new blood".  Plus using the bookfair as some sort of recruiting ground merely reinforces the sterile scene status of anarchism, instead of breaking it down.



Actually in organising the Dublin anarchist book fair significant effort was put into breaking out of the milieu through printing postcards advertising the event and distributing 2,000 local WSM newsletters specifically to advertise it door to door in the area where it was held.  It was in a community centre so this made sense, but in many ways doing this allowed people to come along and see something beyond cliched stereotypes.  It definitely, definitely had an impact on the numbers.  Some of these fresh faces had a gawk at some meetings, others mainly browsed.  This'll be my first year going to the London bookfair, but whats the point of a bookfair if not mainly to provide easy access to radical ideas in print form?  The internal wrangling of the movement are a bonus.


----------



## tbaldwin (Sep 17, 2006)

The book fair is a great opportunity to bring anarchists together in one place.
So that they can wander around looking at all the people they hate and try to attach themselves to the minority of people in the bookfair they dont think are complete wankers....


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 17, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> All this macho posturing is really off putting you know...



Sexist! Women can be aggressive too.


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 17, 2006)

treelover said:
			
		

> It is true though that a few years ago a young guy got his face smashed in at the bookfair, i fel sick when i heard that. There has always been an undercurrent of violence in radical movements (even to each other.)



I saw a facist manhandled out of the bookfair some years ago - that's not violence but a justified community response to an alien, jettisoning an undesirable from the body politik


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 18, 2006)

Antrophe said:
			
		

> Actually in organising the Dublin anarchist book fair significant effort was put into breaking out of the milieu through printing postcards advertising the event and distributing 2,000 local WSM newsletters specifically to advertise it door to door in the area where it was held.  It was in a community centre so this made sense, but in many ways doing this allowed people to come along and see something beyond cliched stereotypes.  It definitely, definitely had an impact on the numbers.  Some of these fresh faces had a gawk at some meetings, others mainly browsed.


I don't know what the situation is in Dublin, so I can't really comment.

Did you get many people becoming involved in campaigns or organisations from doing that?



> This'll be my first year going to the London bookfair, but whats the point of a bookfair if not mainly to provide easy access to radical ideas in print form?  The internal wrangling of the movement are a bonus.


Honestly, I just enjoy going along and socialising with other anarchos.  It's enjoyable.

Why should everything anarchists do as a group have a political aim?  Can't we just enjoy ourselves now and again with people who have a shared perspective on the world?

I can't see the bookfair acheiving anything more than that, so why not just enjoy if for what it is?


----------



## aurora green (Sep 18, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> Sexist! Women can be aggressive too.



that's just pathetic.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 18, 2006)

treelover said:
			
		

> It is true though that a few years ago a young guy got his face smashed in at the bookfair, i fel sick when i heard that. There has always been an undercurrent of violence in radical movements (even to each other.)



if you're meaning at the 1984 bookfair he deserved it. he got a slapping after it was revealed he beat up his girlfriend at the social the night before. he was challenged, admitted it, got a slapping and walloped with a chair and was told to fuck off. big deal. and surely no big loss?


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 18, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> that's just pathetic.



THough true.


----------



## Antrophe (Sep 18, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Did you get many people becoming involved in campaigns or organisations from doing that?



Can't really say, but it did bring a significant number into contact with organisations and ideas.  We regularly do events in that community centre and distriburte the WSM paper in the area so its more of a long term approach to building anarchist visibility and connection to a spefic locality.




			
				In Bloom said:
			
		

> Honestly, I just enjoy going along and socialising with other anarchos.  It's enjoyable. Why should everything anarchists do as a group have a political aim?  Can't we just enjoy ourselves now and again with people who have a shared perspective on the world?



Of course I agree, but in many ways the Bookfair is from what I can see something of a conference within the British anarchist movement, one of the few chances for comrades to have political discussions and equally one of the few moments for the public to come into  contact with the range of choice on offer.  I don't really care, its yer bookfair and I hope it goes well.


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 19, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> There is no generalised anarchist movement.
> 
> And I like it that way, personally.



I use it as a de facto description; there are anarchists inside and outside of various groups, and official institutions/workplaces - therefore it exists as a movement whether it wants to be that or not.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Sep 20, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> The thing is, people who aren't already involved in the scene (come on, it's not a fucking movement) aren't going to come along even if they're aware of it.  Who's going to travel all the way to London to go to an event which is clearly aimed solely at anarchists?


me 3 years ago, you penis.


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 20, 2006)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> me 3 years ago, you penis.


Didn't you already live in London anyway?


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Sep 20, 2006)

fuck you  



(yes)


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 20, 2006)

SuburbanCasual said:
			
		

> How will we control our own communities if we let all and sundry in?




So how does your anti-authoritarianism fit in with the above statement?


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 20, 2006)

tbaldwin said:
			
		

> The book fair is a great opportunity to bring anarchists together in one place.
> So that they can wander around looking at all the people they hate and try to attach themselves to the minority of people in the bookfair they dont think are complete wankers....




You are a very naughty boy tbaldwin.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Sep 20, 2006)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> So how does your anti-authoritarianism fit in with the above statement?



no idea about HIS, but you can be anti-authoritarian and want communities to have control of their area and resources.

If we never stood up and defended what was ours as a community/class, we'd be letting the government shaft us wiothout complaint, ergo, we wouldn't be anarchists.


And the next questions, how does this fit in with your anti-property beliefs? Easily. property belongs to those who need and use it, not to those who use it to exploit others. So houses, cars etc. they are yours, happy christmas.


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 20, 2006)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> If we never stood up and defended what was ours as a community/class, we'd be letting the government shaft us wiothout complaint, ergo, we wouldn't be anarchists.



Yes yes.

Try thinking from an international perspective. Most people in the world may well have the thinking that is just rich people, yes you and the other english 'anarchists' defending their wealth just like our bosses are. 

We're being shitted on so it's ok to shit on the ones below.

Yea smash the state!


----------



## Luther Blissett (Oct 3, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> THE 25TH ANNUAL ANARCHIST BOOKFAIR
> 
> Saturday 21st October, 10.00 - 19.00
> 
> ...



I'll be popping along to this. Got me pounds saved, and me mind open, and me butties in me bag to stop me low blood sugar.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 3, 2006)

there's a People's Republic of Disco that night, so if anyone fancies NOT ending up in a pub riot (or at least one involving the cops) come on down to Brixton.


----------



## Luther Blissett (Oct 3, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> there's a People's Republic of Disco that night, so if anyone fancies NOT ending up in a pub riot (or at least one involving the cops) come on down to Brixton.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> there's a People's Republic of Disco that night, so if anyone fancies NOT ending up in a pub riot (or at least one involving the cops) come on down to Brixton.


Don't know why they keep banging on about '70 years since Cable Street'.    Its _12 months since the Battle of the Coronet_.  Argos are bringing out a commemorative Micro System to celebrate this great event  

[Seriously, its gonna be interesting/amusing trying to get a pint anywhere within 200 yards of the Bookfair after last year]


----------



## Auberon (Oct 4, 2006)

None of the pubs I use on Holloway Road have any plans to close. I think it will be business as usual in N7.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 4, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> [Seriously, its gonna be interesting/amusing trying to get a pint anywhere within 200 yards of the Bookfair after last year]



Yes. But only if you look like an anarcho / cruster.
Which begets the question, why do folk dress like that anyway? Something that has puzzled me for the past 25+ years, from the first Stop The City in '84 to the Coronet nonsense at last years @ bookfair.
If you don't wanna have a sign over your head proclaiming 'Anarchist subversive - please arrest now to provent future civil disturbance' (and not get knocked back from any bars for being a health & hygiene hazard) - DON'T LOOK LIKE STIG OF THE FUCKIN' DUMP!!
easy peasy lemon squeezy


----------



## Wilf (Oct 5, 2006)

chico enrico said:
			
		

> Yes. But only if you look like an anarcho / cruster.
> Which begets the question, why do folk dress like that anyway? Something that has puzzled me for the past 25+ years, from the first Stop The City in '84 to the Coronet nonsense at last years @ bookfair.
> If you don't wanna have a sign over your head proclaiming 'Anarchist subversive - please arrest now to provent future civil disturbance' (and not get knocked back from any bars for being a health & hygiene hazard) - DON'T LOOK LIKE STIG OF THE FUCKIN' DUMP!!
> easy peasy lemon squeezy



Perhaps the Coronet should get Trinny and Susannah doing door security on the Bookfair day


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 5, 2006)

I am going to invite the local branch of CAMRA to the Coronet to discuss the quality of the real ale it sells. We have to get ready for the next Good Beer Guide y'know.


----------



## revolt (Oct 8, 2006)

> 'Anarchist subversive - please arrest now to provent future civil disturbance'



I'm getting that on a T-shirt!


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 11, 2006)

FOlks, don't miss the launch of Autonomous Class War, they're promising a new website and journal


----------



## TopCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> FOlks, don't miss the launch of Autonomous Class War, they're promising a new website and journal



You and who makes up this group?


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 11, 2006)

TopCat said:
			
		

> You and who makes up this group?



I may join?


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 15, 2006)

I wonder if they will have the same tired old-hat tshirts on sale as every year.

Use some imagination people!


----------



## Nigel (Oct 15, 2006)

*lATIN aMERICA*

Want to do a stall for Latin America, with group from Oxford., but lookslike its all booked up.
If anyone drops out could they let me know.
(0791 9957580)


----------



## smokedout (Oct 15, 2006)

just thought id mention this thread

Confessions of a Wetherspoons Sound System


----------



## punkrockfaggot (Oct 15, 2006)

If anyone sees a gand of 5 queer and/or genderfucked looking tramps [at least 1 of which will be wearing a dress], looking slightly ketamunted, say hello will you?


----------



## Luther Blissett (Oct 15, 2006)

smokedout said:
			
		

> just thought id mention this thread
> 
> Confessions of a Wetherspoons Sound System



A few Lutherine tunes for Dubversion's sound system...
Luthering (phoned unexpectedly by media activists)
Rmx
SpookFever

We are all Luther


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 16, 2006)

chico enrico said:
			
		

> If you don't wanna have a sign over your head proclaiming 'Anarchist subversive - please arrest now to provent future civil disturbance' (and not get knocked back from any bars for being a health & hygiene hazard) - DON'T LOOK LIKE STIG OF THE FUCKIN' DUMP!!



Oi!!!  

Nowt wrong with looking like Stig ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 16, 2006)

I ought to come along, cos I haven't been since 2002, and there's books at the Fair you can only find there and nowhere else.

But I'm in doubt I can make it this Sat ...


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 16, 2006)

smokedout said:
			
		

> just thought id mention this thread
> 
> Confessions of a Wetherspoons Sound System


Er not bothered to read the thread, but its 99% certain the original 'interview' is fictional. No idea why they bothered its not even funny.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 16, 2006)

ooh hello Tax, not seen you for far too long *cheery wave*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 16, 2006)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> 99% certain the original 'interview' is fictional.


110% certain it's fiction


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 16, 2006)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Yes yes.
> 
> Try thinking from an international perspective. Most people in the world may well have the thinking that is just rich people, yes you and the other english 'anarchists' defending their wealth just like our bosses are.
> 
> ...


oh dear me.

I respond not for your benefit, but just in case anyone with a fucking brain is reading, and is unsure.

English workers never see the real amount of wealth that is taken via economic imperialism from other countries that leads people from those countries to travel here to find work.

Talking about community control of resources is not the same as talking about using highly preferential rates to buy resources from the 3rd world; thats not defending 'our' stuff, its imperialism. The issues here are those that face people at the lowest end of the system every day: social resources and housing. Asking for community control of those things is not the same as buying romanian steel.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 16, 2006)

fuck!!! I deited that post to have about twice as much stuff and i just lost it by pressing post reply, not edit post.

I cannot be bothered to write it again, sorry. Suffice to say it was an amazin post that won the argument


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 16, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> ooh hello Tax, not seen you for far too long *cheery wave*


Yeah, sorry about that - not really sure why either! 

whats this abt the interview being 110% fictional...? PM if nec.

Why did 'thevoid' bother? Its not even slightly funny, it just sounds a bit rubbish. They seem to have gone to great detail to make it sound a genuine too. People who do this kind of bamboozlement are right tossers. Yes, the hippies and their soundsystem and their compliance to stereotype ha ha ha - it doesn't change the fact that some peoples' lives are paralysed by unsettled charges of assault from the cops, and that some people may well go to prison.

I think this years faiur should be fine in that respect anyway. I am becoming inreasingly convinced that the fair should be 2 separate events anyway - fair and conference.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, i'm gonna miss the fun and games this year now as am off to visit me kids in cornwall. At least i'll be drinking good beer. But still dealing with kids arguing.....


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 16, 2006)

Ouch Paulie 

To be fair tho mate, the bookfair is pretty much the opposite of the online bithcing you see around; most of these people understand that in real life there is nothing gained from hours of pointless arguing, its just fun online.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 16, 2006)

Peace love and happiness eh Tax?  

I sincerely hope its a good un and give my love to Ak press.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 17, 2006)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> fuck!!! I deited that post to have about twice as much stuff and i just lost it by pressing post reply, not edit post.
> 
> I cannot be bothered to write it again, sorry. Suffice to say it was an amazin post that won the argument



Fair dues, I submit


----------



## Wilf (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm always surprised hom busy it is at the Bookfair.  At a time when i would guess there's a consensus that @ism is in pretty poor shape in the UK, there alwasy seems to be a fair turn out.  

Perhaps its hard to tell - regular shift of venue makes it a bit difficult to guestimate those attending - but the organisers always say numbers are on the up and up.  Yes? No?


----------



## RedSkin (Oct 18, 2006)

Max will bring the soundsystem if someone else will buy the beer.So long as it doesn't get lunched out at Sutton Street-WANKERS!


----------



## smokedout (Oct 18, 2006)

ill get max a beer mate


----------



## smokedout (Oct 18, 2006)

if they let us in the boozer


----------



## Wilf (Oct 19, 2006)

smokedout said:
			
		

> if they let us in the boozer


Be quite funny if the Coronet thought last year's bookfair was a one off and hadn't realised it was on again Saturday.  Slowly dawns on the manager that it isn't just a random bunch of scruffy people happening to come in...


----------



## TopCat (Oct 20, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Be quite funny if the Coronet thought last year's bookfair was a one off and hadn't realised it was on again Saturday.  Slowly dawns on the manager that it isn't just a random bunch of scruffy people happening to come in...




Having always been part of the smart but casual anarchist set may I just say that not everyone attending will smell, have lentils on their person and be entirely dressed in black clothes.


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 20, 2006)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Having always been part of the smart but casual anarchist set may I just say that not everyone attending will smell, have lentils on their person and be entirely dressed in black clothes.


Can't I be both?


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 20, 2006)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Be quite funny if the Coronet thought last year's bookfair was a one off and hadn't realised it was on again Saturday.  Slowly dawns on the manager that it isn't just a random bunch of scruffy people happening to come in...


That's a good point actually, I don't think the bar staff understood why people kept coming up to the bar and apologising on behalf of the random nutters who'd come into their pub and started playing bad techno on a stereo.  Which is both  and  in a way.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 20, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Can't I be both?




Prada _and _Armani do nice black clothes?


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 20, 2006)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Prada _and _Armani do nice black clothes?


Prada and Armani are sooo passe, I mean, it's like, TopCat, this is mid-90s GQ, we want our clothes back


----------



## aurora green (Oct 20, 2006)

Can someone tell me if they're getting the same as me when they try and look at the bookfair site?   
Only I was looking for some directions...


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 20, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me if they're getting the same as me when they try and look at the bookfair site?
> Only I was looking for some directions...


Are you getting "This account has exceeded it's bandwidth quota and has been temporarily disabled"?


----------



## aurora green (Oct 20, 2006)

Urm.. all I get is this...
格浴㹬ਊ㰉敨摡ਾउ††††琼瑩敬䐾獩扡敬㱤琯瑩敬ਾउ⼼敨摡ਾऊ㰉潢祤ਾउ †††吠楨⁳捡潣湵⁴慨⁳硥散摥摥椠❴⁳慢摮楷瑤⁨畱瑯⁡湡⁤慨⁳敢湥琠浥潰慲楲祬搠獩扡敬⹤ऊउ⼼潢祤ਾऊ㰉栯浴㹬ਊ


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 20, 2006)

For directions, just take the tube to Holloway Road and look for the Holloway Road resource centre, it's not hard to find, it's just down the road from the Coronet pub.


----------



## Stig (Oct 20, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me if they're getting the same as me when they try and look at the bookfair site?
> Only I was looking for some directions...



"This account has exceeded it's bandwidth quota and has been temporarily disabled."  ?

Edit: Damn, too slow.


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 20, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Urm.. all I get is this...
> 格浴㹬ਊ㰉敨摡ਾउ††††琼瑩敬䐾獩扡敬㱤琯瑩敬ਾउ⼼敨摡ਾऊ㰉潢祤ਾउ †††吠楨⁳捡潣湵⁴慨⁳硥散摥摥椠❴⁳慢摮楷瑤⁨畱瑯⁡湡⁤慨⁳敢湥琠浥潰慲楲祬搠獩扡敬⹤ऊउ⼼潢祤ਾऊ㰉栯浴㹬ਊ


Eh?  That's well weird


----------



## aurora green (Oct 20, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> For directions, just take the tube to Holloway Road and look for the Holloway Road resource centre, it's not hard to find, it's just down the road from the Coronet pub.



Cheers.


----------



## Stig (Oct 20, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Eh?  That's well weird



I like the little lightbulb at the end though.


----------



## aurora green (Oct 20, 2006)

Stig said:
			
		

> I like the little lightbulb at the end though.



 
Hmm...I don't like any of it at all, 'cos then I start to think it's just my machine..which can only be bad news.

Anyways, you going to be about tomorrow then stig?


----------



## Stig (Oct 20, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Hmm...I don't like any of it at all, 'cos then I start to think it's just my machine..which can only be bad news.
> 
> Anyways, you going to be about tomorrow then stig?



Yup! Certainly am.


----------



## aurora green (Oct 20, 2006)

Stig said:
			
		

> Yup! Certainly am.



good. Hopefully I'll be seeing you tomorow.


----------



## wonko the sane (Oct 20, 2006)

Just to let people know, as the bookfair site is down - we are hosting a timetable and floorplan for people's reference:

http://libcom.org/forums/organise/anarchist-bookfair-timetable-map


----------



## punkrockfaggot (Oct 20, 2006)

Yup.. look for a shit short pink mohawk and a grey hoodie with patches all over it.

which shouldn't be difficult at all...


----------



## Wilf (Oct 20, 2006)

punkrockfaggot said:
			
		

> Yup.. look for a shit short pink mohawk and a grey hoodie with patches all over it.
> 
> which shouldn't be difficult at all...


Check. I'll be the northern slaphead complaining about southern beer prices.  Might also try and look at some _books _this year, something i failed to do at all last year.  Hope to connect a few more urban names with faces (or will my illusions be shattered?   ).


----------



## aurora green (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll be wearing all black and smelling of lentils.


----------



## GeorgeEliotFan (Oct 20, 2006)

out of curiosity what kind of music did the Antichrists play on their ghetto blaster in weatherpersons?  

I would have quite liked to attend this but unfortunately Im celebrating my mates birthday at a paintball place.  I will be acting out my militaristic phantasys that my weedy body prevents me doing in the real world.


----------



## treelover (Oct 20, 2006)

if i was going i would certainly like to got to the Dorothy Rowe talk: 'How powerful people manipulate our fears', theres definitely something in that, look how the public view welfare claimants or asylum seekers, they must develop these opinions somehow.


----------



## GeorgeEliotFan (Oct 20, 2006)

treelover said:
			
		

> if i was going i would certainly like to got to the Dorothy Rowe talk: 'How powerful people manipulate our fears', theres definitely something in that, look how the public view welfare claimants or asylum seekers, they must develop these opinions somehow.



ive always thought that human nature was naturally conservative, fear of outsiders, us and them, protect *our clan* etc.


----------



## justuname (Oct 21, 2006)

I see the bookfair website's down on the day it's happening - very anarchist, but a bit inconvenient.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 21, 2006)

the website is up now, i see John Pilger is talking, I hope to make it up there,  aarrgghh   wish i'd had more sleep.


----------



## Nixon (Oct 21, 2006)

very good considering i wasn't too sure what to expect (im a cock i know).my bag's full of fuckin flyers  .had to leave early though..oh okupational hazard


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 22, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I'll be wearing all black and smelling of lentils.



did i see you in the pub at about 4 ag?  i enjoyed that, got there, poked around, went to the campaign for real anarchism talk, caught up with the worthing anarchist crew who are top people and a damn inspiration as to how to do community organisation, went to a discussion about the class struggle, then went off to borough.  didn't hear any answers to the "how" question though, but it's nice to see so many people looking for ways to make a better world in the face of overwhelming opposition.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 22, 2006)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> English workers never see the real amount of wealth that is taken via economic imperialism from other countries that leads people from those countries to travel here to find work.
> 
> Talking about community control of resources is not the same as talking about using highly preferential rates to buy resources from the 3rd world; thats not defending 'our' stuff, its imperialism. The issues here are those that face people at the lowest end of the system every day: social resources and housing. Asking for community control of those things is not the same as buying romanian steel.



The first part is patronising wank.

The 2nd is incoherant piffle.

If you belive in defending the states wealth even if you term it 'community control of resources' you aint an anarchist (which I know you're not unless you a recent convert).

Anti-immigration does not equal anarchism.

Quite simple


----------



## JonnyT (Oct 22, 2006)

pretty positive overall, met some old comrades who hadn't seen in a while, went to some sessions including the education workers network one that seems pretty productive. avoided buying books but got a load of leaflets.

there's something nice about getting people together like this, makes me smile


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 22, 2006)

Didn't get there until 5pm.  Spent about half an hour looking around, didn't get to any meetings and didn't have any money to buy any books.


----------



## aurora green (Oct 23, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> did i see you in the pub at about 4 ag? ..


proberbly.  
though I think I didn't hit the bar till a _slightly_ later...

The Bookfair was _heaving_...you've got to wonder why it is that the movement's at such a low ebb, when there appears to be so many people ready to seek change...


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 23, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> proberbly.
> though I think I didn't hit the bar till a _slightly_ later...
> 
> The Bookfair was _heaving_...you've got to wonder why it is that the movement's at such a low ebb, when there appears to be so many people ready to seek change...



That's because most of the 'movements organisers' fear change - those in the conserative anarchist groups who fetishise themselves and their platform...  But I went to the Campaign for Real Anarchism meeting and it was a breath of fresh air, their ideas are a realistic attempt to go beyond the anarchist movement and get a lot of ordinary people involved... Rather than organise in the 'specialist protester affinity group' model of organising amongst ourselves (notably practiced at the G8)...


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 23, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> proberbly.
> though I think I didn't hit the bar till a _slightly_ later...
> 
> The Bookfair was _heaving_...you've got to wonder why it is that the movement's at such a low ebb, when there appears to be so many people ready to seek change...




because we're caught between the apathy of those who stand to gain from anarchism, and damn heavy-handed (or effective, depending on your POV) policing.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 23, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> That's because most of the 'movements organisers' fear change - those in the conserative anarchist groups who fetishise themselves and their platform...  But I went to the Campaign for Real Anarchism meeting and it was a breath of fresh air, their ideas are a realistic attempt to go beyond the anarchist movement and get a lot of ordinary people involved... Rather than organise in the 'specialist protester affinity group' model of organising amongst ourselves (notably practiced at the G8)...




i went to that and all i saw was the same old argument between different styles of anarchist organisation.  it was interesting, but didn't tell me how to get ordinary people involved, only that we should.


----------



## october_lost (Oct 23, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> That's because most of the 'movements organisers' fear change - those in the conserative anarchist groups who fetishise themselves and their platform...  But I went to the Campaign for Real Anarchism meeting .......


----------



## aurora green (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, I've got to say I don't know what you mean by that Attica...


----------



## Thora (Oct 23, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> i went to that and all i saw was the same old argument between different styles of anarchist organisation.  it was interesting, but didn't tell me how to get ordinary people involved, only that we should.


Innit.  It came down to the same old split between w/c focussed community/workplace organising and pro-activist arguments, but nothing new.  Hearing Martin Wright and Ian Bone speak is always interesting though, and there were a couple of great nutters in that meeting.


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 23, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> i went to that and all i saw was the same old argument between different styles of anarchist organisation.  it was interesting, but didn't tell me how to get ordinary people involved, only that we should.



I thought the answer was obvious - so here it is spelled out. A lot of people dislike Blair - we all agree. Why not try and get people to DO SOMETHING about it and see what happens. This goes beyond ordinary campaigns because it unites a lot of issues behind one figure to hate, and also means we shouldn't just pick a trendy thing to organise amongst ourselves to be against (the G8). Rather we should try various 'propagandas' to reach the multitude  and let loose a potential hydra of many diverse people coming together against Blair next Mayday....


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 23, 2006)

october_lost said:
			
		

>



Here it is again cos its true  

That's because most of the 'movements organisers' fear change - those in the conservative anarchist groups who fetishise themselves and their platform... But I went to the Campaign for Real Anarchism meeting and it was a breath of fresh air, their ideas are a realistic attempt to go beyond the anarchist movement and get a lot of ordinary people involved... Rather than organise in the 'specialist protester affinity group' model of organising amongst ourselves (notably practiced at the G8)...


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 23, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've got to say I don't know what you mean by that Attica...



I call some groups conservative because they practice for years doing the same old same old, but never change regardless of the results of their practice. That is why they are conservative - does this help?...


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 24, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> The Bookfair was _heaving_...you've got to wonder why it is that the movement's at such a low ebb, when there appears to be so many people ready to seek change...



Seek change or go on the lash after buying some ACAB tshirts?


----------



## aurora green (Oct 24, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> I call some groups conservative because they practice for years doing the same old same old, but never change regardless of the results of their practice. That is why they are conservative - does this help?...




Can you name names? I'd like to know what groups these 'movement organisers', who are holding us all back, belong to...


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 24, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> A lot of people dislike Blair - we all agree. Why not try and get people to DO SOMETHING about it and see what happens



Like...?


----------



## Random (Oct 24, 2006)

Vote for the LibDems.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 24, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> I thought the answer was obvious - so here it is spelled out. A lot of people dislike Blair - we all agree. Why not try and get people to DO SOMETHING about it and see what happens. This goes beyond ordinary campaigns because it unites a lot of issues behind one figure to hate, and also means we shouldn't just pick a trendy thing to organise amongst ourselves to be against (the G8). Rather we should try various 'propagandas' to reach the multitude  and let loose a potential hydra of many diverse people coming together against Blair next Mayday....



ok, but how?

anarchists already do information, propaganda, community outreach, demos, single issues, all sorts of things... what are we missing?  that's what wasn't answered for me.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 24, 2006)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> Prada and Armani are sooo passe, I mean, it's like, TopCat, this is mid-90s GQ, we want our clothes back



Well, I was wearing Raf Simons and a nice Dirk Bikkembergs jacket. Hope that meets with your approval

Hope everyone who attended enjoyed Martin's talk on his book. Shame Bone didn't get a chance to speak more, just finished his book today and it's great (especially the first part)


----------



## october_lost (Oct 26, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> Here it is again cos its true
> 
> That's because most of the 'movements organisers' fear change - those in the conservative anarchist groups who fetishise themselves and their platform... But I went to the Campaign for Real Anarchism meeting and it was a breath of fresh air, their ideas are a realistic attempt to go beyond the anarchist movement and get a lot of ordinary people involved... Rather than organise in the 'specialist protester affinity group' model of organising amongst ourselves (notably practiced at the G8)...


Attica, while theyre are some well over due criticisms I have of the organised groups and some of the activists who make up some of the anarchists 'scenes' around the UK, this attitude that most anarchists are by and large an obstacle to developing independent working class politics and that theres only a small current within anarchist circles capable of swimming against this tide, is nothing but laughable.

By all means explain what went on, what was said, because Im all hears, but dont come the rehtoric.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 26, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Can you name names? I'd like to know what groups these 'movement organisers', who are holding us all back, belong to...



i'd have thought all of them. Anarchism is not much better than a cult and the 'leading lights' in the established @ groups not much better than cult leaders. It is in their interests to maintain this, and the general inertia of @ groups, as their position in the upper echelons gives their life status and meaning it would be devoid of in the big bad world. @ism is as irrelevant to social change in the UK as the flat earth society or rambler's federation. if 'anarchists' want to get off their arses and do anything to affect change/improvement to the lives of the working class they bizarrely purport to represent they should stop wasting time in their silly meetings and producing crap papers that only other smelly anarchos read and do something in their communities or against the state but not dressed up in the alienating cloak of anarchism which effectively emasculates anything potentially beneficial they ever do outwith the introverted ghetto of anarchist politics. ok end of...


----------



## SuburbanCasual (Oct 26, 2006)

I made the mistake of going to a meeting about if the class struggle was dead or just resting.  There were some ignorant middle class slimes in there. I wish I'd gone to the Wright/Bone meeting and seen the scum get slagged off.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 26, 2006)

SuburbanCasual said:
			
		

> I made the mistake of going to a meeting about if the class struggle was dead or just resting.



i think that there was a meeting on such an absurd topic illustrates just how removed from fucking reality the majority of @s are.

meanwhile out in the real world, on holloway road, the cash convertors next door to where the @ bookfair was held is overflowing with people's pawned goods as the cheapest flats in the window of the estate agents four doors down approach £500 per week...the old bill move on homeless beggars while just five minutes walk up the road council lackeys are earning overtime rubber-stamping eviction notices.

'Is the class struggle dead or just resting' ? what a fucking JOKE.


----------



## SuburbanCasual (Oct 26, 2006)

Fortunately Durrutti02 and a few others dragged the discussion back to reality, but yeah I knew it was going to wind me up. Dunno why I went really.


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 26, 2006)

SuburbanCasual said:
			
		

> I made the mistake of going to a meeting about if the class struggle was dead or just resting.  There were some ignorant middle class slimes in there. I wish I'd gone to the Wright/Bone meeting and seen the scum get slagged off.



Good point...


----------

